# Music of Rubén Plaza Ramos



## rubanetti (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi im a non-profesional composer, maybe in future, and i have some pieces for piano recorded and uploaded.

You can listen or link my compositions published here:

http://www.reverbnation.com/tunepak/3371426

or in my profile:
http://www.reverbnation.com/rubenplazaramos

Hope to your comments.

Regards.


----------

